# So you think you can juggle ?



## Rainee (Sep 16, 2013)

This fellow is so very clever ..


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 16, 2013)

Smoooooth act!  Great, thanks Rainee.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow.

As a former amateur magician / juggler I can say we just watched at least 1,000 hours of that guy's life.

Amazingly well done. Thanks, Raineee!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 17, 2013)




----------

